# Stocking Ideas For 10gal



## moronbetta (Dec 30, 2019)

I am currently cycling a new planted 10 gallon tank. I originally planned on using this tank for one of my more chill betta fish and add some tank mates (shrimp and possibly tetra or rasbora of some sort) but now i am considering doing a different kind of small community tank with no betta. What are some cool stocking ideas? I don't have a ton of experience with other kinds of fish. My tank is planted with drift wood and dark substrate so i think bright colored fish would look great.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

moronbetta said:


> I am currently cycling a new planted 10 gallon tank. I originally planned on using this tank for one of my more chill betta fish and add some tank mates (shrimp and possibly tetra or rasbora of some sort) but now i am considering doing a different kind of small community tank with no betta. What are some cool stocking ideas? I don't have a ton of experience with other kinds of fish. My tank is planted with drift wood and dark substrate so i think bright colored fish would look great.


They have some good ideas, but I'm really linking it because it discusses guppies. Who are beautiful, and often colorful!

https://www.tropicalfishcareguides.com/aquarium-fish/neon-tetra-tank-mates/

Guppies and Endler Guppies gorgeous, colorful, schooling fish that would probably be quite happy in a planted 10 gallon.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like Endlers Livebearers.

My husband likes Neon Tetra because they "pop" in an aquarium with dark substrate. He is not a "fish person" but said he would enjoy a tank of nothing but Neons. I, the "fish person," not so much. ;-)

A nice blend of at least 10 Neons and a minimum six Chili Rasbora or Ember Tetras and six male Endlers would be great. All are easy keepers. The first three are mid-tank fish while the Endlers prefer the top so you wouldn't be over-crowded at any level. So two shoals of mid-tank dwellers and one top-dweller.

Don't forget some sort of bottom feeding fish or snail to eat excess food. Assassin Snails do a good job and will keep pest snails at bay and are easy. 

In a 10 I would look for Habrosus Cory once you are comfortable with species other than Betta. They are tiny and fit easily in a 10 but are more delicate.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Right?! Neon Tetras are so popular but I'm kinda.. mneh about them. Seems like every pet store you go into automatically pairs Tetras with Bettas too.
But the Endlers? I'm definitely into.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This is what I mean when I say Neons "pop." No way to show this in pet stores. You can also see the little Ember Tetra. Their colors also pop. But in this shot I was concentrating on the Neons.

I realize you do not intend to have a Betta in this tank but still wanted to say I do not recommend Neons with long-fins unless one has a tank large enough for 15 or more so the aggression stays within the shoal.


----------



## pnwbetta (Dec 6, 2019)

Wow, what incredibly happy plants you have there!!


----------

